# Topper Fine Jewelers Ball Forum Contest #2 Win a Ball Fireman II



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

_*Topper Fine Jewelers Ball Forum Contest #2 *_

*This will be a photo contest were the 1st prize will be a Fireman 43mm (White on strap)? 
http://topperjewelers.com/watches/ball/NM2090C-LJ-BKWH
* 
*Second and third places will be awarded a prize to be announced later. *

*For this contest there will be three categories for submission photos:*

*Heritage: Show your new or old Ball watch in a setting depicting Balls Great America Railroad Heritage*

*Innovation: Show your Ball watch in a manner depicting its innovations or forward looking vision of Ball Watches*

*Combo: Submit a picture that simultaneously captures Ball's American Railroad Heritage of the past, and it's modern day technological spirit of innovation*

*All photos for submission must be posted to this thread. Submission period will be from today until July 18th. You may submit as many photos as you like but just one per post. The category (Heritage, Innovation, or Combo) must be stated at the top of your post to be counted for submission. Rob, a Ball Watch Employee and I will decide on the final top 5 photos from the submissions regardless of category. A new thread will be created with a voting period from July 25th though July31st for one of the final five selected photos. This will be open to all members. In the event of a tie we will have an unnamed guest judge to pick a winner between the top vote getters. The winner will be announced the week of August 1st.*

*Contest eligible to WUS members, other forum moderators, and not employees or affiliates of other jewelry stores, or other watch companies. Entrants must have 10 substantive WUS posts before submission of entry.

**Just a note Rob has extended the contest out to those who do not have a Ball watch yet under #3. We've also extended it to Topper's clients anyone wants to submit photos anonymously, Rob or I will post them for them.** Please join in and submit your Photos! *


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

So who will be the first to submit a photo?:think:;-)


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

A FREE FIREMAN??????? I am going to try to be the first to submit.......but I am not sure I can get my idea together by then. I actually hope no one else submits anything THEN I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great contest, and a Fireman??? How cool is that??? Thank you Rob!!!! Rick


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

cool.. i just bought a Trainmaster Cleveland - it is very elegant. i'll have to enter the contest!!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Just to add to this you are welcome to photoshop or use other editors to modify or merge photos. Let's get creative.


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste

My take on the "Innovation" category is to show my dive watch with other instruments used for diving. Hopefully I understand the intent correctly. If not I'll retract my photograph(s) promptly.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

avr6130 said:


> *Innovation*
> 
> My take on the "Innovation" category is to show my dive watch with other instruments used for diving. Hopefully I understand the intent correctly. If not I'll retract my photograph(s) promptly.


This is a great submission for this category.


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation
*Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste
* 








*


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation
*Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Innovation*
Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste

Sorry for all the pics - The point and shoot is kind to her.
I'm making up for having only 6 posts in a year of membership, all in one day. :-d

Tony


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd love to enter, but I don't have a ball watch. :-s Does the category Combo have to include a ball watch? :-d


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Kyle L said:


> I'd love to enter, but I don't have a ball watch. :-s Does the category Combo have to include a ball watch? :-d


We want the contest to be inclusive, and are keeping an open mind. Please feel free to enter.


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

the dang hurricane has put the kibosh on my outdoor photo plans. i'll have to think of something else.


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

*Heritage*

My Fireman I - if only they had Tritium Tubes in 1900....


----------



## Downtime (Jan 12, 2010)

Heritage, Innovation, or Combo


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

robattopper said:


> We want the contest to be inclusive, and are keeping an open mind. Please feel free to enter.


 so in other words it doesnt have to be a ball watch it can be any watch? i dont have one either but id love to enter


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

heritage or both (not my original photos, did photoshop work. If this is not allowed then i will take them off and get photos).








here's another version


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are a set of 6 for the Heritage.

This is my Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express.

I created a period-style "newspaper" for the background to outline the accident in Kipton that cemented the need for accurate and precise timekeeping for the railways.

It also has "articles" detailing Mr. Ball's background (including his position as the Chief Time Inspector with photo) and photos of the actual depot accident site.


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage shot #2


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage shot #3


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage shot #4


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage shot #5


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage shot #6


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Heritage:










Ok..i know i'm not gonna win after seeing some great entries but i went out to buy me this train just so that i can have something to show for and participate in this contest. The watch isn't even from the Trainmaster series and i shot this with only a point-and-shoot camera. But i guess the important thing here is that i had fun


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

niles316 said:


> Heritage:
> 
> Ok..i know i'm not gonna win after seeing some great entries but i went out to buy me this train just so that i can have something to show for and participate in this contest. The watch isn't even from the Trainmaster series and i shot this with only a point-and-shoot camera. *But i guess the important thing here is that i had fun*


yes, i do think the important thing is to have fun. :-!


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Preferred by Space Rangers - To Infinity and Beyond!*



robphelan said:


> yes, i do think the important thing is to have fun. :-!


*INNOVATION*
_Accuracy Under Adverse Conditions_


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: BALL Preferred by Space Rangers - To Infinity and Beyond!*

Great job so far everyone. Glad you are having fun, let's keep them coming!


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL keeps the trains on Sodor Island running on time...*

*HERITAGE*
*Official RR Standard Since 1891*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*Antique Ball Watch*

*Heritage*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Watercolor on Canvas*

*COMBO*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Chronograph - Colorful Outlines*

*Innovation*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL lights up the night*

*Innovation*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Deep Blue*

*Innovation*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Tritium Illumination*

*Innovation*


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*I snatched this page right out of the old man's sketchbook...*

*Combo*










1) Early Ball Pocket Watch
2) Engineer Hydrocarbon TMT (Thermometric) Model DT1016A-SAJ-WH

+


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*"Time For Ascent"*

*Innovation*









Tony


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*" Always arriving and departing 'On Time' "*

*Combo*










Tony


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: BALL Preferred by Space Rangers - To Infinity and Beyond!*

when should we expect to see the results?


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: BALL Preferred by Space Rangers - To Infinity and Beyond!*



jobryan said:


> when should we expect to see the results?


It's mentioned in the 1st post that the winner will be announced in the week of August 1st.

Meanwhile i'll be enjoying the entries...we got a talented group of members at WUS :-!


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: BALL Preferred by Space Rangers - To Infinity and Beyond!*

hmm.. some really good entries.. i'm going to have to try harder


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

I have really enjoyed seeing all of these great entries! Thank you to everyone who has participated so far. This has been a really fun thread to watch! Is the best yet to come?


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

Heritage and inovation....








IMG_3871 copy2 copy copy.jpg


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL has Ohio covered*

*Heritage*










Ball Fireman B&O First Mile
Map courtesy of the Library of Congress

+


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Railroader Chrono in BLACK*

*Innovation*


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: BALL has Ohio covered*



stumpbass said:


> *Heritage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks good enough to use as an advertisement.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: BALL has Ohio covered*

All I have to admit, I look forward to coming to this thread a couple times a day to see what is new. Everyone has done a great job so far. Let's keep it up.:-!


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL in Space*

*Innovation*










Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster X-Lume Glow - Model DM2036A-SCA-BK

+


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: BALL in Space*

dude.. go get a job... you're making us look bad ;-)

just kidding.. i wish i had that creativity.


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: BALL in Space*



robphelan said:


> dude.. go get a job... you're making us look bad ;-)
> 
> just kidding.. i wish i had that creativity.


Thanks for the compliment. I guess it's obvious that I'd really like to win that Fireman. :-d

I love what you did with that newspaper as a background. I had a similar notion, but I could never hope to execute it as well as you did.


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: BALL in Space*



stumpbass said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I guess it's obvious that I'd really like to win that Fireman. :-d
> 
> I love what you did with that newspaper as a background. I had a similar notion, but I could never hope to execute it as well as you did.


You guys do nice work. I personally like (in order of submission):

The last post on page one with the watch over the train and the old photograph in the background by gpension |>

Several of the posts with the newspaper of Webster Ball's story in the background by robphelan |>

"Ball has arrived in Ohio" by stumpbass |>

The "Ball in Space" post by stumpbass (that is one I didn't see coming, and very creative) |>

Tony


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: BALL in Space*

Even Bruno is a Ball fan...


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Rules the Rails*

*Heritage*










BALL Railroader Chronograph - Model CM1011C-S-BK (Discontinued)
B&O Locomotive #4470

+


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*BALL Spacemaster*

*Innovation*










BALL Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster - Model DM2036A-SCAJ-BK

+


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Orbital Approach*

*Innovation*










BALL Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster - Model DM2036A-SCAJ-BK 
Earth background courtesty of NASA

+


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: BALL in Space*



robphelan said:


> Even Bruno is a Ball fan...


my dog is a ball fan too


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Heritage:
A Fireman in a Firebox


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

*My Caseback*

*Heritage*


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: My Caseback*

Heritage:
My Trainmaster in its first TV advertisement?


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: My Caseback*

Innovation:
My Trainmaster in a TV advertisement in the future.


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: My Caseback*

Combo:
360 Degrees of precision


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*COMBO*


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Combination


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: My Caseback*

Here is my entry for the Heritage section.

*Time = Pressure = On Time*

The coming together of these two vital ingredients delivered the success of the Rail-roads - Thanks to Ball

Balldy


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: My Caseback*

Just a reminder submissions must be in by this Sunday Midnight PST.


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Heritage*-- EM II Diver on the back of a caboose.


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Heritage*


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Heritage*


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Combination*-- Right on time.


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Combination*


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)

*Combination*


----------



## tj.ca (Jun 14, 2010)

combo


----------



## tj.ca (Jun 14, 2010)

combo


----------



## tj.ca (Jun 14, 2010)

combo


----------



## adam smasher (Jul 15, 2010)

*Combo ...* While I have not been a part of this forum, I love my Ball B&O, and just could not resist. Have a heart and let me enter


----------



## jessesn (Dec 22, 2009)

*Combo*

Wow there are some very impressive entries here. I really like tj.ca and stumpbass's entries.

I've been working on an entry for the Silverlight competition, I've reworked that a bit and am entering it here as well.










Thanks to timefleas, samanator & Balldy for all their suggestions. They really gave me a lot of good feedback.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

Heritage
My Grandfather's Ball Hamilton. He was an Engineer on The New York Central RR.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

Heritage
My Grandfather's Ball Hamilton. He was an Engineer on The New York Central RR.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

Heritage
My Grandfather's Ball Hamilton. He was an Engineer on The New York Central RR.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

Heritage
My Grandfather's Ball Hamilton. He was an Engineer on The New York Central RR.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

Heritage
My Grandfather's 23 Jewel Ball Hamilton. He was an Engineer on The New York Central RR.


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

Combo:
Roommate wanted....


----------



## robphelan (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck to everybody - i had a great time taking pictures for this contest.

I learned a lot about my camera and also a lot of image editing...

all the best.
rp.


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*COMBO*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*COMBO--an explanation of the engineers.. it's from the back of the Spacemaster*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*innovation*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Heritage*


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

*Combo*

My glowing Trainmaster GMT on a map of global trainlines...


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

*Innovation - A Frozen Mad Cow in summer*

If anyone is curious....

1. Yes, that is real snow
2. Yes, that is the Ball logo frozen into a block of real ice
3. Yes, it is 97 degrees here.

Nothing against photoshop, but just wanted to see if I could do it!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

*Heritage - The Great B&O*

Here's my B&O First Mile:


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

*Heritage - A Family Tradition*

My Great-Great Grandfather spent his life working on the railroad. Some of my earliest memories are of visiting him shortly before he passed away. The cufflinks in the picture were passed down to me through several generations of family members.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

*Heritage - Reflecting on the past*

The cufflinks reflected in my B&O First Mile belonged to my great-great grandfather, who dedicated his life to working on the railroad.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

*Heritage - Historical Reflections*

My great-great grandfather's cufflinks are reflected in the face of my B&O First Mile.


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*







*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Combo*

*







*


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

*innovation*


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

This ends the submissions period. Thanks everyone for creating some great photos. We will be back with our selected top 5 and a voting poll will be posted on Friday (July 25th-July 31st) to select the winner of the Fireman.


----------

